# Western Poly Pro or Pro Plus steel plow?



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello. I own a 1999 ford f250 4x4 super cab long bed. I have an ez-dumper and the 5.4 litr motor.

I am unsure on plow size and which model to get. I also plan to get a 2003 f350 supercab long bed with a 6 liter diesel. I want a plow that will still be great on the f350 with the psd.


Poly or steel

1) western poly pro in 7 1/2 is 3900 installed

2) western proplus ...size?? no price yet..

Any recommendations. Im in Annapolis and the Western dealer is 3 mins away...


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

From what i heard the poly is the way to go, and thats what i got, i'll give it try this winter


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we run a 8ft pro on f350 superduty pro i would go with the poly blade


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Just remember you cannot ad wings with a poly blade. That pro plus is one tough blade and they offer factory wings and a back drag edge. The weight is probally the same as the poly. Price of last year on 8' blade was about 50.00 more for the poly. With the price of steel now not sure if that will still be the same. Poly is great if you sub and just do parking lots. But steel may be the way to go if you need to upgrade a bit for your own accounts (wings are a cheap step to the next size up). 
Todd


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Go with a 8' pro plus, thats a big heavy truck and the pro plus has got a heavy quad and a-frame plus the wings pin right on with out any extra work to the blade


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok So. its narrowed down to this.

tell me a 1,2,3 4 and give your feedback

1) Western Poly Pro 8 foot 727#

2) Western Steel Pro 8 Foot 699#

3) Wester Steel Pro Plus 8 foot 805#

4) Western Steel Pro Plus 8.5 foot 821#

How much weight is too much weight for an f250? Thanks for all who answered


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

CrewCutLawn,
I think that I would go with a Western Steel Pro Plus 8' model. This is the plow that I'm considering for my brother 2004 F250. I like the easily added wings to get the extra width. I also like the heavier construction. Have you done any research on a blizzard plow, they have really caught my eye. They are heavy, but they leave the lot cleaner than most because of this. I would like to have one, but they are not real popular in my area. I'm not scared to be different, but it is hard to borrow a part when all your buddies plows are different. :waving: 
BOAST


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Go with the 8' Western Poly Pro Plow. You won't have a single regret. I had a 9' Western Pro Plow (steel) on my last truck and it was great. Western makes good stuff.

But the Poly is the cats meow! Snow just rolls off of it, I like to keep my things in real nice looking condition and shape, so along with the poly comes no sanding and touching up paint every year.

I only wish they made a 9' Western Poly Pro Plow.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

8ft pro plus, weight in back 500-900lbs, timbren kit in front, and have fun!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

8', 6" Pro Plus. You will want the extra width because of the length of the truck when turning. The Pro Plus is a pretty rugged blade.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

cool thanks for the info!


----------



## hightop (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread is almost 7 years old, I bet he chose one by now!


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol! Aggreed. I guess we should look at post date before replying. Thanks


----------

